# The Ancient Paths - Path II



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2006)

*Warping the Adventurers*

“Circle Leader Ali’Shaun, I have a message for you from the honorable Custodian of Apostates,” a Thayan lieutenant greets the Red Wizard with a salute.
“Set it on the table there.” He points to a cherry wood stand without bothering to glance at the soldier. To a Red Wizard, a soldier is nothing more than a slave with a rank. “What time is General Abun going to march tomorrow?” he asks over his book; a tome on the history of a distant time and a distant land.
“General Abun has requested a sitting with the Circle Leaders this afternoon to finalize operations…”
Ali’Shaun groans briefly to interrupt the soldier. “I’ll have one of my apprentices stand-in for me. Tell General Abun to consult with me before scheduling another conference again. Circle Leader Jarad might not have anything better to do than banter on about tactics and maps, but I am not given to wasting my time.” He looks from the book only long enough to give the lieutenant a significant glare. Most generals in Thay are nobles or the sons of nobles, but to a Red Wizard, they are still only better than a slave master. Some slave masters have more money.
The decorated Thayan soldier snaps off another rigid salute and leaves the Circle Leader to his studies.
Ali’Shaun sucks his teeth in agitation at looking at the ancient sketches of the Silver Marches and Spine of the World mountains. Knowing where the tower used to stand isn’t an issue anymore; in fact, most of the surrounding area hasn’t changed too much since its disappearance.
_The phylactery should be easy enough for that little ingrate to find; so long as he can survive…_

~ Dowkan ~

First watch goes by relatively uneventful. A constant eerie howl sweeps up through the tunnel leading south, brushing past the camp with a sepulchral chill. While the others slowly drift off to sleep, Dowkan busies himself with sharpening his weapons and checking his armor. The time seems to drag by; the candle flame taking what must be hours to reach the mark Hrolf carved out of the wax. Dowkan’s eyes begin to get heavy, well before the flame burns down to the mark. He drifts off to an unnatural sleep haunted by the undead spirits of countless anguished souls.
“Greetings, Dowkan,” the figure of a bent-backed ogre says beside the wooden portal to the ghast’s chamber. The others are nowhere to be seen. “I remember a time when your kind shivered at the mere mention of my name. And now look at me: forced to perform parlor tricks for the unnamable.”
The ogre’s speech flickers between an older Dwarven dialect and something akin to Giant, but the idea is clear in Dowkan’s mind, as clear as the millions of silently screaming faces morphing along the cavern walls.
“It won’t be much longer now, dwarf,” the ogre cackles, rising to his gnarly feet. “Won’t you join me?” He offers a hand that bends and twists, melting into a single tentacle and speeding towards the dwarven warrior. Dowkan steps back into one of the open graves and falls into the void beyond. Skeletal hands grab at the dwarf from the walls of the grave and the tentacle-hand of the ogre streams after him, always only a few feet from his throat as he plummets.
The fall goes on for an eternity, and right before the tentacle has Dowkan in its grasp, the dwarven fighter wakens in a cold sweat. He regains his composure before the others spot him.
Where’s the lass...?

~ Nae’talis ~

“We shouldn’t be here, Master,” Belgal whispers over his shoulder at the young Thayan mage. The great circular doors of adamantine in front of them seem to loom ominously, sparkling purple and red in the torchlight.
Odd… It couldn’t be Belgal; the dwarven slave was probably a bloated carcass at the bottom of that subterranean lake. It must be the new one. Dowkan.
The image in Nae’talis’ dream shifts; the shadowy dwarf in front of him changing to reflect Dowkan’s stature. It was Dowkan all along.
“You shouldn’t be here, wizard,” the dwarf’s voice warns again, this time in a stained and raspy voice. Dowkan seems to warp and flicker around the edges, almost as if he were melting into the shadows. Nae’talis takes a step back and finds his footing precarious on a ledge that wasn’t there before.
“You shouldn’t be here, wizard, but it’s too late to go back now,” the twisting silhouette croaks, slowly ambling over to the cornered Thayan.
Nae’talis starts awake and notices his companions’ rest wasn’t any more pleasant than his. He doesn’t notice the missing aasimar.

~ Hrolf ~

Cloudless blue skies and green and yellow meadows stretch out towards the horizon in all directions. The scent of warm mead and the sound of rowdy guffaws radiates all around from invisible sources. Hrolf gets the feeling that he is apart of a great victory feast, going on with or without him.
“Valhalla,” a familiar voice says from behind him. Hrolf turns to see the glowing image of his uncle, the High Cleric of Tyr, Hroar Kraki. “No; you’re not dead.” He seems sad and the infliction in his voice almost sheds tears. “There isn’t too much time, my brave nephew. The Just Father will not allow Chaos to prevail. You must push forward!”
Hroar holds up a hand to stop Hrolf’s questions. “I will be fine. You must look after yourself now, Hrolf. When the time comes, you must wield Tyr’s faith as you do a blade and strike out against the heart of Evil and Chaos. Not yet. Forward!”
The laughter and smells of cooked meats grows stronger and Hroar looks more worried than before.
“You cannot stay much longer, nephew. Look to Tyr for direction, if you lose your way. May His Justice reign!”
Hrolf shakes himself awake, weeping for his lost uncle on the inside, the former High Cleric’s words stark in his memory.
Sabriel is nowhere in sight.

~ Sabriel ~

The dripping echoes of water slowly dropping from stalactites on the cavern ceiling into the pool below reverberate around the stranded bard. The mushroom stalk raft at Sabriel’s feet rocks gently in the dark water, moving neither forward nor backward nor side to side, but always staying in one spot.
Something splashes off in the distance, making the raft lurch ever so slightly. The dripping stops and the silence that follows leaves the young scholar feeling cold and alone.
How long has it been? Days? Weeks? The others must know she was out there. They couldn’t have given up on her…
It’s just a dream.
Something splashes behind Sabriel, closer this time, making the raft rock wildly.
It always comes from behind in dreams. Wake up and it will all go away.
Sabriel wakes on the mushroom stalk raft, stranded out in the middle of the lake, or what must be the middle. The inky water flows around the fungi craft, well out of the aasimar’s supernatural vision.
Something splashes off in the distance, making the raft lurch ever so slightly. A noise that was on the edge of consciousness makes its sudden absence known with an equal and opposite silence, leaving Sabriel with the feeling of déjà vu.
The others were on their way. It hasn’t been so long…
Just a _dream_!
Something splashes behind her, closer this time, making the bundled mushroom stalks rock violently.
It always comes from behind - Sabriel turns about quickly to face her would-be assailant and is met with darkness. Darkness forever. Cold and alone.
Sabriel wakes up, angry at her companions for betraying her and leaving her to die. The feeling fades as she realizes she really is alone, in a room she doesn’t recognize.
A torch on the wall provides enough light to make the small chamber glow brightly. The round chamber has a tall, vaulted ceiling. It has been cleared of stalactites and stalagmites with picks and hammers, leaving it much more open than other caves in the area. A crude weapons rack has been carved from stone in the center of the eastern wall. Several longswords and battleaxes, a large wooden shield, and two suits of studded leather armor hang from it.
A tunnel leads north.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 31, 2006)

Dowkan wakes in a cold sweat.  Jumping up, he shivers in disgust and slaps his own face several times in an effort to improve his mental state.  His eyes narrow as he sees that Sabriel is absent.  Grumbling to himself he steps out of the ghast's chamber and casts a quick look around the chamber for the young lass.  Cursing the gods, the dwarf shuffles back into the rest area.  "Giddup!" he commands gruffly of the two remaining companions.  "Damned lass 'ere gone walkabout," he adds in explanation as grabs his own gear, not mentioning his own failure of duty at falling asleep on watch.  "Best we find 'er 'fore sometin else does."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2006)

Sabriel wakes up, eyes wide with shock and panic, the dream skittering around in her mind like mice with sharp, sharp claws. Dark and dark, cold death. She held herself tightly for a moment, trying to throttle the feelings of panic and betrayal that seemed to wrap like a viper around her mind. Once she had a semblance of calm, she took a deep, shuddering breath and examined the cold, cheerless cave-room. She slowly realized that her friends would not betray her nor leave her, it wasn't in their nature. Her eyes narrowed and she slowly got up.

Somehow, even with the watch, someone had gotten the drop on them. Sabriel checked herself to make sure that most of her own weapons and items are still about her and then moved over to the weapons rack, examining them with a critical eye. 

"Someone thinks we're a threat down here," she whispers to herself. "But who and why?" she wonders out loud, careful not to touch the weapons until she's got a better idea of what they are or what they might conceal. 

ooc:
[sblock] Checking to see how well made the weapons are, if they are in fact better than the one's she has as well as the studded leather. She'll also make a bardic knowledge check and if a detect magic check as well. She'll also check to make sure that the weapons and armour and the area around it aren't trapped.[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2006)

Nae'talis awakens with a start, immediately alert as he takes in his surroundings. _A dream..._ he decides, grimly, not entirely confident about it though. The young Thayan frowns as he works on translating the gruff dwarf's strong dialect and his eyes narrow when he understands, whether this is at Dowkan's commanding words or the fact that the girl is missing is hard to tell. 

"You were on guard duty, dwarf. Can I trust that you will protect my sleeping form with the same enthusiasm you showed the woman?" he says vexedly as he begins to gather his things. 

He stops at a kneel and curses under his breath as he grabs his spellbook. "You do realize that I've not had proper time to prepare my spells, do you not?" he asks heatedly, with more than half a mind to stay put where he is in order to do just that.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 31, 2006)

Nae'talis said:
			
		

> "You were on guard duty, dwarf. Can I trust that you will protect my sleeping form with the same enthusiasm you showed the woman?" he says vexedly as he begins to gather his things.
> 
> He stops at a kneel and curses under his breath as he grabs his spellbook. "You do realize that I've not had proper time to prepare my spells, do you not?" he asks heatedly, with more than half a mind to stay put where he is in order to do just that.



"Stitch ya mouth shut an' git on wit it," the even grumpier dwarf retorts.  "Ya can bitch about it later when we have time."  Feeling hale and hearty otherwise, Dowkan dismisses the mage and exits the room again, looking around once more for Sabriel.


----------



## Majin (Nov 1, 2006)

There is no doubt the reason this time as Nae'talis' eyes return to mere slits as Dowkan leaves the room. "Be vigiliant with those eyes of yours from now on dwarf," the mage says sourly, "Lest they better serve Shadar as a meal," he adds menacingly as the raven perches atop his shoulder watching the dwarf retreat from the room. 

The Thayan eyes Hrolf who has yet to join Dowkan in his exit. "Only a fool goes forward into the unknown without being prepared," he says matter-of-factly. "And I am no fool," he says as he resumes his position in the corner and sits down to prepare his spells for the day.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 1, 2006)

After examining the room and the contents of the room, Sabriel shakes her head. "Now how am I going to get out of this? I can't just go out wandering in the dark, surest way of getting in even more trouble than I am now." she takes a glance at the room. "And I'm talking to myself. Bad sign that," she commented to no one, but then she had always talked herself when faced to a condrunum.

She then searched the room again for a suitable peice of rock that would leave some sort of recognizable mark on the cave walls. If she was going to go wandering, she would at least try not to get lost.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 1, 2006)

Hrolf is awoken out of his “dream” by the dwarfs loud and commanding words. Opening his eyes, the cleric is unable to really register his surroundings, his mind still troubled by the dream. _Father, did you really welcome my uncle to your halls? Father… Father …. _ His mind staying empty of Tyr’s divine light, Hrolf pushes himself unto his feet and takes a second to take in the mumbling around him. This is also the first time the cleric notices  Sabriels absence.
Sheathing his sword, ”Dowkan get back here. Nae’talis is right, we don’t know what happened and storming off without proper preparation could get us all killed. As long as we are down here you are under my command by Tyr’s degree. I to am worry for Lady Sabriels safety, but we don’t know what happened. For all we know She could be the one behind our troubles.”


----------



## Legildur (Nov 1, 2006)

"Bah!" curses Dowkan. "Will git ya self moving then!" he implores as he sticks his head back in the room.  "I'll wait out here in the meantime.  The silly lass may yet come back.  Probly gone pickin' mushies or sometin'."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 1, 2006)

~ Sabriel ~

Sabriel scans the weapons rack for pitfalls and pressure plates but finds nothing dangerous. One of the longswords and one of the suits of studded leather armor seem to be more eloquently-crafted than the others. Casting Detect Magic reveals that nothing in the room has any enchantments cast on them except for the magical items on her person.
The best means the bard can find for marking a trail rests on the rack of crafted steel.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2006)

ooc:
[sblock]So I take it, Sabriel doesn't have her sword or armour right?[/sblock]

IC:
Sabriel hefts the more ornate blade, testing it for balance, weight and speed. Not to mention to see if it's just a fancy work blade that won't cut butter.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 2, 2006)

~ Sabriel ~

The sword is definitely a masterwork blade. It has spent who knows how long in a damp cave without showing any signs of rust and the edge is sharp enough to split hairs. Not surprisingly, it looks to be dwarven-made, with a practical hilt and crossguard, and plain runes etched into the steel; probably the mastersmith's signature.

[sblock=OOC]Sabriel is fully armed and armored; almost as if she got up in her sleep, gathered her things, and walked to her current location  [/sblock]


----------



## Dhes (Nov 2, 2006)

”Master Dowkan, you need to compose yourself. No one is blaming you for lady Sabriel’s dispersants. We will move when master Nae’talis has his spells prepared.” Looking over to the wizard, ”How long will you require?”
Moving his sword out of the way, Hrolf kneels on the ground and starts his morning meditation.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 2, 2006)

Dowkan grumbles something unintelligible under his beard stomps out of the room to wait for the precious spellcasters to get on with it.  Sitting down, he takes out his whetstone and starts to further hone the fine blade of the waraxe as he continues to mutter under his breath.


----------



## Majin (Nov 3, 2006)

"About an hour or so..." the wizard explains simply, not looking at the priest, his attention locked on his spellbook as his eyes scan down the pages.

After finishing his preparations he gets up and casts a spell on himself before exiting the chamber. 

[sblock] Casting _Mage Armor_ on self.

~

Current buffs:

_Mage Armor_

~

Spells Remaining: 

*Level 0* (4 + 1)

Detect Magic **
Prestidigitation *
Ray of Frost **

*Level 1* (2 + 1 + 1 + *)

Color Spray *
Mage Armor
Magic Missle **
Sleep *

*Level 2* (1 + 1 + 1)

Aganazzar's Scorcher *
Melf's Acid Arrow *
Scorching Ray * [/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 7, 2006)

~ The Adventurers ~

Dowkan sits, guarding Hrolf's meditation and Nae'talis' studying for what seems like much longer than an hour. At least it's an uneventful hour; or maybe that isn't so great...


----------



## Legildur (Nov 7, 2006)

As the specllcasters emerge from their study, Dowkan says nothing and simply stands and starts in the direction of the tunnel that they have not yet explored, without waiting for the others.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 7, 2006)

Sabriel sighs, knowing that she has procrastinated long enough, and places her own sword on the rack and whispers a soft sing-song chant. "Hark my words and mark this wall by the opening near, so my friends can see that I was here."

ooc: 
[sblock] Casting prestidigitation to discolor a part of the wall nearest to the opening to resemble several musical notes and an arrow pointing to the passageway she has chosen to explore. It shouldn't take a genius to figure out that musical notes equal bard and the arrow means she went thataway.   And she is taking the dwarf blade, considering that it is probably of better make than hers.   [/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Nov 9, 2006)

Nae'talis finishes up with his spells and stands, packing up his things to get moving again. With an unreadable expression on his face he fixes the priest in his glance as he adjusts his scarf, tossing both ends over his shoulders, then without a word turns to follow after the dwarf.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 14, 2006)

Strapping his shield back to his back and taking up his sword. Hrolf turns to Dowkan, ”Please lead on, non of use could master your instinct for the subterranean. “
[sblock]Sorry guys, it didn’t comput with me that everyone was waiting on me..   [/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 16, 2006)

~ Sabriel ~

Sabriel casts her cantrip on the cavern wall and carries on down the tunnel. It isn't long before she hears footsteps coming down the tunnel towards her. One set of footfalls sounds brash and clanky, one sounds heavy and calculated, and the last seems like soft swishes, much quieter than the others'...

~ The Adventurers ~

Dowkan, Hrolf, and Naetalis (in that order) travel down the tunnel leading south and it isn't long before they hear footsteps coming towards them. They seem rushed and fluttery, but move closer no faster than the adventurers'...

[sblock=OOC]I liked the rhyme, kirinke  [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Nov 16, 2006)

Dowkan, making use of his superior vision, ensures that he is providing cover for the other two.  Readying his axe and shield, the gruff dwarf moves forward towards the sounds of what sounds like a lone person.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 16, 2006)

ooc
[sblock]I was a poet and didn't know it.   It isn't Chaucer, but it works ehh?  Also took the nicer armour too. So she's opportunistic.   [/sblock]

Sabriel slows, drawing her new sword and making sure her new masterwork armour is secure. To her, the inky blackness of the cave is as bright as day, thanks to her supernatural sight. She tries to find a place to hide in the tunnel and if she can't find a hidey-hole she'll hug the wall, just in case somebody, whoever it is anyway, gets spell or pointy-object happy.


----------



## Majin (Nov 19, 2006)

Nae'talis walks, unconcerned, behind the line of his two companions. He lets his mind concentrate on the "dream" from earlier until he hears the footsteps up ahead, then he quickly snaps himself to attention, alert for any potential danger that might present itself.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 24, 2006)

Drawing his sword, Hrolf takes up position in front of Nae’talis. ”It doesn’t sound like a big group, but better be save.”


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 24, 2006)

~ Sabriel ~

Sabriel puts her back to the tunnel wall and slowly creeps up to a bend in the cavern path. It is then that she can see natural light flickering and reflecting from a source that can't be too far from her current position.
She creeps up to the bend and peaks around...

~ The Adventurers ~

The tunnel curves slightly just ahead of Dowkan and the dwarf is sure that the approaching figure has slowed down and started hugging the wall, around the bend.
Dowkan moves closer to the wall and begins to inch closer to the bend. When he gets there, he slowly peaks around the side...

[sblock=OOC]You two see each other...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Nov 24, 2006)

Sabriel gapes at the dwarf. "Dowkan?" she says, laughing shakily in relief and when the others rush up, she quickly tells them everything, her dream and waking up in the strange room behind her.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 24, 2006)

Dowkan stifles his reflex to rush the newcomer once he recognises Sabriel.  "Girly!" he exclaims.  "Where the hell have ya been?"

"We'd have come for ya sooner, but these two louts wanted their precious spells," he adds, gesturing with a toss of his head behind him.

Once all the (un)pleasantries are exchanged, Dowkan raises an eyebrow as he eyes the other three.  "What about we keep going this way then?" he suggests.  And with their agreement, Dowkan will lead off.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 24, 2006)

"I don't know where the hell I've been Dowkan. I woke up in that room back there, fully clothed with all my armour and gear after having a freaking weird dream. And before you ask, I've never been known to sleep-walk." she sighed. "Oh, you might want to look at this, I can't read dwarf." she said, showing him her new sword and the runes inscribed on it. "I found it in that room and yes, I did cast detect magic on it and the armour before I picked it up. Neither had any magical auras, but as both the blade and the armour are even more well crafted than mine, I picked these up instead."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 25, 2006)

"Dream ya say?" he queries.  "Humph!  I know what ya mean," he adds as he takes a closer look at the blade and armor Sabriel recovered (+4 Appraise (stone and metal)).


----------



## kirinke (Nov 25, 2006)

While Dowkan was looking over the blade, Sabriel told them about the dream. "It was so real." she said after describing it. "I could still feel that rage at being betrayed and left to die and when I woke up, at first it seemed like it had actually happened." 

She looked at them soberly. "Maybe whoever made me go into that room wanted me to feel like that. Divide and conquer. I don't know. But whoever, whatever is behind this wants us to be at each others throats and filling us full of mistrust and doubt. I think that was their goal." she said. "That dream.... It felt too real to be just a dream." she said, thinking out loud again. "Maybe it was sent?"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 25, 2006)

Dowkan thinks for a moment or two, then he opens his mouth to say something, but nothing comes out and he simply closes it again as he continues to examine Sabriel's new wares.


----------



## Majin (Nov 25, 2006)

Nae'talis eyes Sabriel distrustfully as she spouts her drivel to the group. "You speak with ill-concieved surety about these _dreams_. Perhaps it is you who is behind it all, since you speak so certainly that there is more to this than meets the eye," the mage says sourly, as his look turns calculating, as if testing her.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 25, 2006)

Dowkan merely scowls at the wizard, but he doesn't add further to the conversation.


----------



## Majin (Nov 25, 2006)

The Thayan shoots a tired half-glance at Dowkan in response to his scowl then returns his gaze to Sabriel, adding, in a voice poised to address the entire party, "I am merely exploring all avenues, _friend_ Dowkan," he sooths. "A pity it would be for you to be forced to bloody the blade of the axe that I gifted you so soon again after our last encounter. But need I remind, we did just stumble upon her in town not long before our departure. Perhaps she has set a trap for us. That is all I am implying."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 25, 2006)

Dowkan hocks up a groobie and spits it on the ground and grumbles something unintelligble reply, impatiently waiting for them to move on.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 25, 2006)

”Maybe we should take a look at this room where lady Sabriel apparently woke, before we start drawing swords and wands on one another.”


----------



## kirinke (Nov 25, 2006)

Sabriel looks at the wizard and grinned. "Well, that can easily be taken care of once we get back to town. I'm sure the Tyrans have all sorts of spells and such that can ferret out the truth of the matter yes?" she shrugged. "If it comes down to trust issues, I'd willingly undergo those spells. I have nothing to hide." she said honestly. "But if you want to see the room in which I woke up in, we'd best go before something narsty comes upon us."


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 27, 2006)

~ The Adventurers ~

Dowkan can easily tell that the sword and armor were crafted by a master. The blade is dwarven, and the signature of the master reads: Buxnor. The type and age of the armor makes it near impossible to tell what crafted it.
Returning to the room where Sabriel awoke, the party finds it much like she described, with a watermark on the wall where the bard cast her cantrip. Careful investigation by the others of the room reveal that there are no other entrances or exits to the chamber besides the tunnel. Sabriel either traveled down the tunnel to this room or was carried there through magical means. The torches on the wall do not radiate heat and are also not magical; they also seem to be two-dimensional and hard to look at directly...


----------



## Legildur (Nov 27, 2006)

"This place gives me da creeps," Dowkan mutters as he looks around.
[sblock=ooc]So we have run out of obvious options for exploration?[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 27, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]You have reached a cul-de-sac on this side of the lake, but the other beach remains unexplored by the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Nov 27, 2006)

[sblock=ooc]So we need to reboard the mushroom raft?[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 27, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]Your best bet  [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Nov 27, 2006)

Dowkan curses the lack of a way forward.  Leaning against the wall, the takes a swig from his waterskin.  "You look after that sword and leather good now, ya hear," Dowkan says to Sabriel.  "I know some of the boys would pay good money for stuff of that quality.  If they could afford it, o'course," he adds with a rough laugh.

"Me hates to say it, but it looks like it's back on the raft for us," he says as he stoppers his waterskin and stands upright again.  "Well, come on then," he adds with some fustration in his voice, obviously not content with the lack of urgency shown so far this morning.  "The longer we're about this, the longer them dreams have got ti work on us."

Shaking his head, the dwarf starts his way back to the beach and the raft, mumbling through his beard half the way.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 27, 2006)

"Aye to that my friend. The sooner we're clear of this mouse trap the better." Sabriel avows and follows, deciding to keep the arms and armour for now. If they ever managed to come back this way, she'd pick up her old stuff and carry it to the surface. Now, it was so much dead weight.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 29, 2006)

~ The Adventurers ~

Hrolf accepts Dowkan's lead with a sharp nod of his head, the cleric's command of the group dissipating with each time the dwarven warrior acts first.
Nae'talis follows without a word, just happy to be on his way, one step closer to answers.
The party heads back through the tunnel, past the open graves, and back onto the pebbly beach where the mushroom stalk raft rests, the black water slapping lazily against the pale white fungi in perfect contrast.

[sblock=OOC]The beach on the far side of the subterranean lake will only take a few minutes to reach via the raft...[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Nov 29, 2006)

Cursing the water once again, Dowkan sighs and checks his gear, particularly the waraxe, is secure before he readies the raft for the others.  "Comon ya slugs," he cajoles the others. "Dunno want them kobolds dying of old age now, dooya?"


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2006)

"That'll take how long?" Sabriel quips as she gets onto their wierd little boat.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 30, 2006)

"Figure a speech, girly," Dowkan growls.  "Canna ya see the beach yonder?" he asks gesturing with his beard.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2006)

Sabriel laughed. "I know. Twas just teasing." she said easily.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 30, 2006)

"Guess ya'll be paddlin' then," he adds with a wink.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 4, 2006)

~ The Adventurers ~

The group loads onto the raft and pushes off into the dark lake. Dowkan and Hrolf paddle the craft across the blackness to the rocky beach on the other side with little effort, and this time when the party comes ashore, they're greeted with eerie silence rather than a snipernest. Kobold activity in the area is evident however.
From the beach of pebbles, there is a tunnel leading northwest. Draconic voices and flickering torchlight seep into the large cavern from the tunnel.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2006)

"I take it we go that way," Sabriel whispered softly, pointing in the direction of the draconian voices.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 4, 2006)

Dowkan's eyes, bright with the thought of putting his axe into more kobolds, betray his intentions, but he nonetheless knows good tactics.  "Do ya wanna scout them some, lassy?" he asks of Sabriel.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 4, 2006)

Sabriel chuckled. "I'd be a fool if I did, but I will anyway." she quipped, knowing full well that of all of them, she was the most suited to sneakery. "Try not to make too much noise, hmmm?" she said and slinked off into the shadows, her own supernatural eyesight better than any torch.

ooc
[sblock]
Hide +5
Listen +6
Search +5
Spot +8

And boy is she going to invest in some move silently skills as soon as she levels.   [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Dec 5, 2006)

Dowkan ensures that his gear is ready and the raft is secured as Sabriel sets off.  He then readies himself to rush to Sabriel's aid should she be compromised.


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 6, 2006)

~ Sabriel ~

Sabriel leaves the others behind to take her first scouting jaunt down the tunnel up ahead.
She first passes an outcropping roughly ten feet above the cavern floor that looks to serve as a snipernest, but is currently unoccupied. Sabriel can assume the kobolds that surely were on watch at one point no longer think there is a reason to be on edge. A good night's rest seems to have given the group more of an advantage than they originally thought.
Sabriel passes by, hoping her untrained footsteps aren't noticed, until she comes closer to the end of the tunnel. She finds an exceptional place to hide (behind a stalagmite/stalactite pair taller and much wider than she) and takes in the kobold encampment before her.
Fifteen kobolds amble about the large chamber; five having the look of archers about them and the others keeping crude spears close. Many crude pallets composed of old furs and tattered blankets are piled throughout this chamber. A large fire pit has been dug into the cave floor in the northeast corner, while food and water in rickety pots are clustered at the north wall. All of the kobolds show the same odd alterations that marked the other kobolds in the cave complex.
Sabriel can make out a poorly hidden mound that could easily be a treasure horde. She cannot understand any of the Draconic gibberish the dragonkin trade back and forth.

~ The Adventurers ~

As Sabriel passes the snipernest above her head, Dowkan spots it immediately and the two humans notice the deeper darkness when their eyes focus. The bard disappears around a bend in the tunnel, and luckily doesn't return soon after trailing a mob of perturbed kobolds.

[sblock=OOC]I would certainly recommend investing in more Rogue skills if you are going to keep that up, kirinke  
Very lucky rolls, but congratulations for pulling off the first part flawlessly.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Dec 6, 2006)

Dowkan's eyes widen and his sucks in his breath as he finally spies the sniper's nest as Sabriel passes underneath.  But with no attack forthcoming, the dwarf resumes his fidgeting, axe ready to cleave kobold heads at any moment.[sblock=ooc]Dowkan would never has asked Sabriel had he known about her lack of skill![/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2006)

ooc
[sblock]
I am really going to invest in some hide and move silently ranks let me tell ya! I soo don't want Sabriel to become BBEG chow.   Leastways she doesn't have the pansy elf low light vision and instead has the more robust darkvision.     
[/sblock]

IC
Sabriel makes note of everything and cautiously makes her way back, making sure to step as lightly as possible and keep to the shadows. It needs not be said that the girl is ready to bolt and run like fun if she is spotted though.

ooc
[sblock]
She probably would have volunteered to go anyway, knowing that of all of them, she had the best chance of pulling it off and escaping if things turned out badly. Light armour has it's good points....    [/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 6, 2006)

~ Sabriel ~

Sabriel darts from her hiding spot to the tunnel beyond, hoping in her quickness to escape notice. She reaches the cover and safety of the tunnel just in time to hear a loud yap from one of the kobolds.
A brief pause insues with Sabriel slinking as quietly as she can down the tunnel with a torrent of hurried yells following her. Halfway to the others, the sounds of fifteen charging kobolds can be heard rumbling down the tunnel in pursuit.

~ The Adventurers ~

A few minutes pass before a loud bark echoes down the tunnel. Not long after, a fanfare of footfalls sound down the tunnel.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 6, 2006)

"Sheaka!" Sabriel spits, knowing that Tymora sure wasn't with her today. She races back towards the others as fast as she can, hoping that they expect her to get into some sort of trouble and act accordingly. As soon as she's within the relative saftey of the group, she'll turn and start firing at the kobolds.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 6, 2006)

Dowkan curses as he hears the evidence of Sabriel being compromised.  He immediately looks to find a way to prevent the kobolds entering the sniper's nest and moves in that direction.


----------



## Majin (Dec 13, 2006)

Cursing under his breath at the situation that's developed, Nae'talis will position himself near a choke point where the kobolds should eventually come through and cast color spray when they are close enough.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 20, 2006)

Seeing Nae’talis take up position where he has a direct view of the rampaging Kobolds. Hrolf takes up a defensive position next to the caster. ”Do what you have to do and than get behind me.” 

[sblock] first of all I would like to apologies for my lack of posting, the last few weeks at work where pretty hectic - but that’s no excuse, plus for the last 2 weeks if been on vacation (yes I have a normal internet connection and  computer here) so there is no reason for me not to post. In all farness I just forgot or was too lazy. I feel that I’m doing a big injustice to the game, Legildur and Kirinke (two very good players and frequent posters.)
If you guy’s want me to I’ll temporally or permanently bow out of the game to make room for someone else. I know that Hip has a really good alt in the starting blocks to pick up the slake. I would really hate for the game to die, just because of me procrastinating.
I’ll talk it over with Hip to see when and how he wants Hrolf to die/disappear.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 21, 2006)

~ The Adventurers ~

Dowkan hustles over to the ledge with the snipernest above and finds it would be hard for him to reach from the beach. He stands guard underneath.
Nae'talis steps lively to the other side of the tunnel's mouth and prepares his spell.
Hrolf joins him, readying his weapons in the mage's defense.
A few moments go by before Sabriel dashes past her waiting companions and turns in time to see her dragonkin pursuers round the bend in the tunnel.
When the kobolds get in range in their charge, Nae'talis unleashes the dazzling spectacle of his spell on the unsuspecting creatures. When the clouds of swirling colors settle and dissipate, nine kobolds lay on the ground twitching and unconscious. The six remaining standing look around for new targets and move to attack.

~ Initiative ~

(10) Kobold Foot Soldiers - 21
~ (6) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 5 Rounds
Hrolf - 19
Nae'talis - 16
Dowkan - 14
Sabriel - 10
(5) Kobold Archers - 10
~ (3) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 4 Rounds


----------



## Legildur (Dec 21, 2006)

Dowkan issues a dwarven warcry and hustles/charges (depending on the distance) the nearest kobolds with his icy waraxe in hand.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 21, 2006)

"Eat my arrows!" Sabriel snarls as she fires an arrow at the offending kobolds.


----------



## Dhes (Dec 21, 2006)

Hrolf stands ready sword in hand, waiting for any of the Kobolds to venture to close to his position. 

[sblock]* +6 Melee,* Long Sword, 1d8+2[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Dec 22, 2006)

Nodding, satisfied with his work, Nae'talis swings his staff at the nearest kobold. 

[sblock]+1 (1d6, 20/x2, Quarterstaff)[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 23, 2006)

~ The Adventurers ~

Three of the conscious kobolds wielding spears clamor over to Dowkan and poke at him fruitlessly. The other kobold spearman swings his spear at Hrolf like a quarterstaff to no avail.
Hrolf stabs forward with his longsword and skewers the attacking kobold in the throat (9 Damage). It goes limp after a few seconds of clawing at the steel.
Nae'talis looks around at the kobolds squirming on the ground, knocked out by his spell, and plants the butt of his staff squarely in the chest of the one closest to him (5 Damage).
Dowkan brings his magical axe up over his head and brings it down hard on the kobold directly in front of him (8 Damage 4 Cold). He turns the axe's downward chop into a backhanded bludgeon to the next kobold's face (11 Damage 1 Cold).
Sabriel draws her bow fluidly and fires an arrow at one of the opposing archers. The missile flies above its head and cracks into the cave wall beyond.
Both standing kobold archers fire back at Sabriel. One quarrel soars out towards the lake and the other settles into the bard's thigh (3 Damage).
A sound begins to rumble up through the cave tunnel, much like that of the kobolds' charge. Reinforcements are on their way...

~ Initiative ~

(6) Kobold Foot Soldiers - 21
~ (5) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 4 Rounds
Hrolf - 19
Nae'talis - 16
Dowkan - 14
Sabriel - 10
(5) Kobold Archers - 10
~ (3) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 3 Rounds


----------



## Legildur (Dec 23, 2006)

(not sure of everyones' relative location here) Hearing the telltale sound of reinforcements coming, Dowkan methodically sets about killing the last kobold facing him before moving into a position to intercept the incoming foes. (alternatively, moves to engage archers)[sblock=ooc]Wouldn't Nae'talis be better off using a Coup De Grace each round?[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Dec 23, 2006)

[sblock]Some wires must have gotten crossed there. I was actually intending to go for the closest kobold that was still in full control of itself, heh. Guess I should have made that clearer. Sorry about that. [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Dec 23, 2006)

The girl winces in pain as the arrow lodges itself into her thigh, knowing all too well that it's going to hurt more when it's pulled out. She is thankful for the battle-fever now, which is making the pain seem distant and she manages to push the pain even further away, at least for a little while.

"The light shines ever bright, courage to the weak, a call to the strong, a beacon to those lost in the storm!" Sabriel sings out, her voice clear and true as she fires another arrow.

ooc
Inspire courage 1


----------



## Dhes (Dec 23, 2006)

Hrolf shacks the still twitching kobold of is sword as he hears the sounds of more charging creatures. Moving into position to face of with the next kobold, ”Hold your position, let them break there teeth on our justice”


----------



## hippocrachus (Dec 24, 2006)

~ The Adventurers ~

An ordinary kobold would have run away by now, but the kobold facing Dowkan isn't ordinary by any means. It takes another stab at the dwarven warrior for good measure, unconcerned that its life will end soon.
Hrolf strides over to a kobold wielding a crossbow and slashes its stomach open (6 Damage). It falls back and sits on the ground, staring at its organs until the strange orange glow fades from its eyes.
Nae'talis follows behind the cleric, goes to crack the second kobold archer across the face, and almost stumbles instead.
Steam begins to billow up from the wet rocks all around and the rumbling becomes louder. Clouds of chilly mist seep onto the beach from the tunnel, but vision is oddly unhindered.
Dowkan sidesteps the kobold's jab and grins maliciously at the foolish dragonkin. He tightens his axe arm's muscles, brings his arm back, and bats the kobold into the air to land ten feet away (Critical! 32 Damage 3 Cold).
Sabriel's voice bolsters the others to perform even more great feats in battle.
The last kobold standing takes a step back and fires at Hrolf, leaving a quarrel deep in his belly (6 Damage).
The tunnel walls begin to glow as if on fire when the kobold's bolt is released. All attention is focused on the kobold as a fiery whip slashes out of the mist and brings the diminutive creature to the ground, dead from the shock to its spine. A hulking silhouette squares off in the mist just beyond the mouth of the tunnel, fire seeming to leap from every part of its form. A balor ducks forward out of the mist, stretches its wings, and leans towards Hrolf to bellow in his face. The hair on Hrolf's head fans out behind him.

~ Initiative ~

(5) Kobold Foot Soldiers - 21
~ (5) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 3 Rounds
Hrolf - 19
Balor - 17
Nae'talis - 16
Dowkan - 14
Sabriel - 10
(3) Kobold Archers - 10
~ (3) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 2 Rounds


----------



## kirinke (Dec 24, 2006)

Sabriel takes one look at that Balor and nearly passes out from fear. "Run you fools!" she shouts, knowing that they are so not ready to face something like this. "RUN!"


----------



## Legildur (Dec 24, 2006)

Buoyed by the mighty strike on the kobold, Dowkan issues a mighty booming war cry as warning to the other kobolds.  As he sees the new opponent enter the battle, he realises that they are doomed.

The dwarf hear's Sabriel's cry to flee, and knowing that Hrolf's only hope to survive is to be be given a chance to do exactly that. Dowkan licks his lips and steps into the breech with all the courage born of one with dwarven heritage, waraxe and shield held ready. "By Moradin's left boot, *YOU SHALL NOT PASS!*"


----------



## kirinke (Dec 25, 2006)

Taking her own advice, Sabriel runs like hell. As her momma always said, when faced off with a greater demon, the better part of valor is to get the heck out of its way.


----------



## Legildur (Dec 31, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 11, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

All around the Balor's feet lay scattered, unconscious kobolds.
Hrolf, unsure what to do with such a formidable beast towering over him, stands stock-still in fright.
The Balor stares down at the shaken cleric and reveals a sharp white canine in a wicked grin. It begins to move its hands in circular motions, as if tracing an unseen sphere in front of it. Two semi-solid forms run out of the tunnel's mouth, their presence only known due to the light steam sliding away from them.
One form breaks off from the other and chases after the panicked aasimar. The other intercepts Dowkan. An enlarged, perverted duergar swinging a warhammer above Dowkan's head appears in front of the dwarven warrior, mid-swing. Its eyes glow blue and the bushy, white eyebrows around them prove to be the only hint of hair on its irregularly morphed, conical head. It glares at Dowkan with more hatred than any Grey Dwarf could bear.
Nae'talis, having a bit of knowledge of demonic creatures, spots what must be a hoax. The Balor's little "summoning" lacked any real magic, and no Balor ever summoned a dwarf from the Abyss to fight for it. The mage stands in silence for a moment, trying to puzzle out what the "Balor" could be.
Dowkan, effectively blocked from aiding his clerical companion, lashes out at the enlarged duergar in front of him in frustration. His haste brings the axehead too wide of his evil kin.
Sabriel runs and reaches the water on the shore before she realizes she's being pursued.
In the center of the Balor, a vortex of blue and purple lightning begins to fan out in an ever-increasing circle. The demon looks at its chest in horror and begins to bellow and bash at the energy ripping it slowly to shreds. Its form begins to shift; first to that of a young black dragon, then to some twisted humanoid that none of the party recognizes, and then finally into a multi-colored, jelly-like being, held in the air by the rift at its center.
_Help us!_ a slithering voice cries out in the minds of the party members. Its telepathic plea is followed by more screams of terror until its entire form is sucked into the slowly widening vortex.
Too late, our hero Hrolf comes to his senses and takes a step back to avoid the same fate. A sort of suction force pulls at him once and he lurches forward uncontrollably. He tugs backwards again and the pebbles at his feet scatter behind him and fly up and into the rift. He looks to either side, at Dowkan and Nae'talis, for some kind of help. He stares at them in turn, his eyes pleading, before being sucked into the vortex himself.
The now completely-blue wormhole shutters and spasms long strings of electrical energy from all around. The entire cave lights up with its discharge as the rift finally supernovas and sends everyone to the ground with a powerful shockwave.
Everything goes black.

~ Rygus the Hammer ~

"Yer too durned headstrong 'bout patrollin', Rygus," Sergeant Dunbar says to the cleric of Grumbar. "It ain't takin' away from yer priestly duties none, I hope?" The oddly compassionate soldier chews on his gums when Rygus waves away his concern.
Patrolling the tunnels of the Underdark leading to Mithril Hall is more important of late then ever before. King Bruenor Battlehammer is alive and well, but the armies of Obould Many-Arrows still batter at the doors. The hidden entrances to the great Dwarven complex could be more of a threat than the one barred above ground.
"I'm not fer tellin' ye how to worship or nothin', but ye be the only one out o' Citadel Adbar that isn't spendin' most o' the time above ground..." The Sergeant cuts-off as the two close-in on a structure made of two white, marble pillars set into a stone cul-de-sac. "I've been down this way 'afore now. I don't remember tha'." Dunbar looks at Rygus worriedly and his eyes widen in horror as the cleric moves closer to investigate.
"Hold on, quick-draw!" Dunbar yells at Rygus as the younger dwarf steps up to the structure.
A sort of inky screen blocks his hand when he reaches out for the stone beyond. The screen recoils from his touch and in a matter of seconds, Rygus is lifted off the ground and sent backwards into Dunbar. The two pillars tremble in agitation and the space between them fills with tiny, glowing dots of purple and blue light. The dots swirl about between the marble and slowly collect into a sphere the size of a child's toy ball.
It pulses once and all sound ceases.
It pulses twice and even the dwarves' natural darkvision is lost.
It pulses once more and Rygus can feel himself being hurtled through planes.
He sits up in a cave much like the deeper tunnels of Mithril Hall but he can tell he's not in Mithril Hall anymore.

~ Initiative ~

(5) Kobold Foot Soldiers - 21
~ (5) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 2 Rounds
(2) Duergar - 17
Nae'talis - 16
Dowkan - 14
Sabriel - 10
(3) Kobold Archers - 10
~ (3) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 1 Rounds
Rygus - 4

[sblock=OOC]Everyone is currently prone 
Also, the LoTR thing was hilarious... [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jan 11, 2007)

Sabriel once she comes to her senses sees the evil looking dwarf bearing down on her. All around her, almost as if in answer to her unspoken fear, a silvery, glowing ripple spreads out from her prone body, as bright as daylight.

ooc:
Casting daylight (racial spell-like ability) and dodging or blocking the evil dwarf's blow with her sword depending on how close the guy is.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 11, 2007)

Dowkan quickly regains his feet and sets about the evil-kin with glee, knowing that Hrolf is lost - for the moment.

_edit: missed the prone part._


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 12, 2007)

Sitting up, Rygus' eyes registered the presence of kobolds, odd ones to be sure but kobolds all the same, a moment before his stomach forcibly began emptying itself on the hard stones of the floor he was resting on.

_~Surely this be Grumbar's vengence for the magics worked against me...~_

As he sought to regain control of himself, Rygus wondered what had just happened and where he was.

[sblock=OOC]Figure I will take this round to get back in the swing of things and explain why the good priest is last in this round..[/sblock]


----------



## Majin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nae'talis shakes himself back to being fully alert, chastising himself for being so taken aback by the situation. The priest was gone, that much was clear. The only other sensible one besides himself in their little makeshift party. This was bad. The Thayan's teeth clenched and a rage began building up inside of him that he couldn't immediately explain. He did not care though; he used it, approaching the nearest duergar he chanted the trigger words to one of his most potent spells, hand outstretched, muscles twitching, as a torrent of immolating fire poured from his very being.

[sblock]Casting _Scorching Ray_ @ nearest Duergar.

~

Current buffs:

_Mage Armor_

~

Spells Remaining: 

*Level 0* (4 + 1)

Detect Magic **
Prestidigitation *
Ray of Frost **

*Level 1* (2 + 1 + 1 + *)

Color Spray *
Mage Armor
Magic Missle **
Sleep *

*Level 2* (1 + 1 + 1)

Aganazzar's Scorcher *
Melf's Acid Arrow *
Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 18, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

Spurred on by the perverse evil that has taken control of them, the two gray dwarves spring up from the ground immediately after the shockwave has subsided and attack. The duergar facing Dowkan slams its warhammer down on his chest and spits angrily (7 Damage). The gray dwarf that pursued Sabriel deals a glancing blow to her shoulder as the aasimar tries to wiggle out from under its swing (2 Damage).
Nae'talis, completely blind in the zero-light conditions, prepares to cast a spell as soon as he can make out a target.
Dowkan hops up from the ground, narrowly missing another hit from his evil kin, and brings his magically enchanted axe around into his opponent's ribs (7 Damage 3 Cold). More than one rib can be heard cracking in the silence of the cavern.
Sabriel, still on her back, stares up at the menacing gray dwarf with fear in her eyes. With nowhere to run, the aasimar invokes a natural ability that lay dormant in her for so long. Of a sudden, blinding daylight spreads out from her prone body and lights the cavern as far as the adventurers can see. The two duergar shield their eyes and bellow in frustration.
As Nae'talis' eyes come into focus, due to the sudden lightsource, he glares at the duergar facing Dowkan and unleashes a fiery torrent upon him (20 Fire Damage). The duergar is literally turned to ash where it stands.
Some of the kobolds begin to stir a little.
Rygus the, until now, unnoticed newcomer sits up groggily and shades his eyes briefly to get a look at everyone.

~ Initiative ~

(5) Kobold Foot Soldiers - 21
~ (5) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 1 Round
Duergar - 17
~ Dazzled
Nae'talis - 16
Dowkan - 14
Sabriel - 10
(3) Kobold Archers - 10
~ (3) Blinded and Stunned - 1 Round
Rygus - 4


----------



## kirinke (Jan 18, 2007)

Sabriel spurred on by fear, jabs upwards with her sword, trying to skewer the temporarily blinded dark dwarf.

ooc:
(Attacking with her new masterwork sword.)


----------



## Legildur (Jan 18, 2007)

Dowkan curses being hit by the evil-kin (ooc: his first wound in this game) and he utters another dwarven war cry as the creature before him is turned to cinders thanks to their Thayan wizard.  Seeing Sabriel still in trouble, Dowkan charges the dazzled duegar and swings his waraxe mightily into the creature. (ooc: Power Attack for 2 points).

_Alternate action: if the remaining duegar facing Sabriel goes down, then Dowkan will set about finishing the nearest kobolds._


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 19, 2007)

As the darkness was banished, Rygus' sight disappeared for a moment as his eyes adjusted to the sudden infusion of light.

_~By the stones...what is going on here?~_

While the cavern was unfamiliar to him, the battle around him was all too clear to see. Kobolds scattered like ragdolls on the floor, their moving chests speaking to them being alive still, and two, make that one, gray dwarf in the midst of a dwarven warrior and his followers.

_~Could it have moved me to another Hall? Could they be companions akin to King Bruenor's?~_

While Rygus had nothing against the other races, he could not see what his fellow dwarves found so enchanting about them. Humans always seemed to be in a rush, elves never seemed to have the ability to focus on anything for long periods of time, gnomes were alright in small doses, and halflings could eat your larder empty in a week if you left them alone. Only dwarves seemed to be able to really understand the way things were meant to be, but even among the Fathers chosen people, they seemed more and more willing to _change_. 

Knowing that the dwarf would be able to answer his questions once the distractions were removed, Rygus lowered his visor and picked up his hammer.

_~Time to remove the vermin from the mines...~_

Walking towards the other dwarf, Rygus brought his hammer down upon the first creature he could.

[sblock=ooc]Not real picky here. Will either cave in a kobold skull, or the gray dwarf..[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 19, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

More of the kobolds sprawled on the pebbly floor begin to stir.
The still living duergar swings his hammer at Sabriel as if swatting a fly and hits her in the leg (5 Damage).
Nae'talis, confident in Dowkan's ability to dispatch the remaining gray dwarf, plants the butt of his staff in the chest of an unconscious kobold (Coup de Grace).
Dowkan turns and charges at the distracted duergar. He brings his axe back mid-charge and connects with the gray dwarf's pelvis from behind (10 Damage 5 Cold). The duergar is sent toppling to the ground, dead.
Sabriel stares up at Dowkan in surprise for a moment before she realizes she's safe. Temporarily.
Three of the kobolds begin to sit up and stare around blankly.
Rygus quickly smashes one back to the ground with his dwarven warhammer (6 Damage).

~ Initiative ~

(4) Kobold Foot Soldiers - 21
~ (4) Blinded and Stunned - 4 Rounds
Nae'talis - 16
Dowkan - 14
Sabriel - 10
(2) Kobold Archers - 10
~ (2) Stunned - 1 Round
Rygus - 4


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 19, 2007)

As he dispatched one of the dragon rats quickly, Rygus' eyes held no sympathy for their defenseless state as he brought his hammer down smoothly on one of the remaining kobolds at his feet.

[sblock=attack plan]Smash another one into kobold paste in the name of Grumbar.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 19, 2007)

Dowkan spits on the corpse of the duegar he just downed and then nods at Sabriel, half in question as to whether she is okay.  He then moves to the stirring kobolds and sets about finishing the grizzly business.


----------



## Majin (Jan 23, 2007)

Nae'talis sharply throws an arm out at his side, towards one of the archers, not even bothering to watch as his spell hits the creature, instead looking around for the next one.

[sblock]Cast _Magic Missile_ @ Kobold Archer

Spells Remaining: 

*Level 0* (4 + 1)

Detect Magic **
Prestidigitation *
Ray of Frost **

*Level 1* (2 + 1 + 1 + *)

Color Spray *
Mage Armor
Magic Missle *
Sleep *

*Level 2* (1 + 1 + 1)

Aganazzar's Scorcher *
Melf's Acid Arrow *
Scorching Ray * [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jan 23, 2007)

Sabriel painfilled grin answers the dwarf, she's in bad shape, what with the arrow and the banged up leg. "I'll live," she managed. "Go take care of the kobolds alright?" she said.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 24, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

The opposition is clearly no match for the joint efforts of Dowkan and Rygus and a little from Nae'talis. All of the remaining kobolds are killed while still at a loss of wits.

[sblock=OOC]I forgot my notes at work, so I'll post a current party status tomorrow morning EST.
Feel free to loot and welcome the new member 

One duergar carries a large diamond and several gems cut into coin shapes. Dowkan and Rygus can easily recognize them to be duergar currency. Sabriel can place their purpose by recalling a tidbit of knowledge she learned concerning the Underdark.
The other duergar carries a buckler with gold and silver runes inlaid on its inner and outer facing.
Each kobold has an Outer God holy symbol.
Everything else is mundane.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jan 24, 2007)

"That thing wasn't a demon." Sabriel said, looking embaressed, but thoughtful too. "And it wasn't exactly an illusion either." she said, once her wounds had been treated.

_*And I fell for it. If I hadn't panicked, Hrolf would still be with us. Wouldn't he? * _ she thought guiltily, even though she knew intellectually that if she had stayed she'd be dead too, sucked up in that whirlpool thing..


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 24, 2007)

Raising the visor of his helm up, Rygus wiped the end of his hammer off on the leathers that the tunnel rats wore. While it only seemed to smear the stain better than removing it, it would have to do for now.

Keeping his shield ready to be raised and his hammer ready to used, he called out to the dwarven leader.

[sblock=Dwarven]"I invoke the peace of the stones to speak with you and wish to know what Hall I have found myself in."[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 24, 2007)

Frowning at the battle carnage, Dowkan slowly comes to his senses as the victors gather.  "Now I be wantin' som' answers," the waraxe-wielding dwarf mutters as he cleans his axe with a cloth. "What, by Moradin's left boot, happened to Hrolf? I saw sometin'.  Or I thought I did."

"And who in the nine hells are ya?" he asks jabbing the head of the waraxe towards the newcomer.  "Not that ya help weren't noticed."


----------



## Majin (Jan 24, 2007)

Nae'talis mumbles some words under his breath, quietly examining the items in the defeated's possession, all the while keeping part of his attention on the exchange between Dowkan and the new arrival.

[sblock]Casting _Detect Magic_ 

Spells Remaining: 

*Level 0* (4 + 1)

Detect Magic *
Prestidigitation *
Ray of Frost **

*Level 1* (2 + 1 + 1 + *)

Color Spray *
Mage Armor
Magic Missle *
Sleep *

*Level 2* (1 + 1 + 1)

Aganazzar's Scorcher *
Melf's Acid Arrow *
Scorching Ray * [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 25, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]My apologies, but I've only just seen that Rygus posed a question in dwarvish.[/sblock][sblock=dwarven to Rygus]"Aye, brother. I dunno where ya be from, or how ya got 'ere, but I be Dowkan. And I dunno what this place be called. Only that we have work to do 'ere."[/sblock]Dowkan moves across to check on the fragile Sabriel. "How ya farin' lass?" he asks in his typical gruff tone. "You don't look like ya be walkin' anywhere soon now. Not with a leg like that!"


----------



## kirinke (Jan 25, 2007)

Sabriel snorts and winces in pain. "Shouldda listened to my teachers. Dodge when you see an arrow come your way. And don't irritate a dark dwarf none."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

Legildur said:
			
		

> [sblock=dwarven]"Aye, brother. I dunno where ya be from, or how ya got 'ere, but I be Dowkan. And I dunno what this place be called. Only that we have work to do 'ere."[/sblock]




Understanding the concept of keeping his troops focused on the task at hand, or perhaps wishing to keep whatever Hall this was a secret from the others for the time being, Rygus nodded his head in understanding.

Watching as with the thin human began chanting, Rygus did not relax his guard until the man began picking up some of the items from the fallen bodies.

_~Then he is the dwarf's weaver, but what is the girl to him?~_



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Dowkan moves across to check on the fragile Sabriel. "How ya farin' lass?" he asks in his typical gruff tone. "You don't look like ya be walkin' anywhere soon now. Not with a leg like that!"




_~He treats her as a child, as no dwarven shieldmaid would allow herself to be told what she could and could not do. Perhaps she is his jilly...~_

Repressing that dark thought as quickly as it came, Rygus listened to the folly in her teacher's theories.

_~Trust that no arrow can find weakness in your armor and treat the archers like the craven currs they are. As for the forsaken, kill them quickly and without remorse, as their souls have lost both the Stone and Fire.~_

When Dowkan looked up from, whatever she was, Rygus spoke again.

[sblock=dwarven]"I am Rygus of Mithral Hall, loyal defender and priest of the King."[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jan 27, 2007)

ooc:
Ok, who healed Sabriel? 

IC:
Once she was healed, she thanked whoever waved the wand so to speak and turned her attention to the others. "Those kobolds were making camp down there and we should probably go investigate it. We might find something that can tell us who is behind these attacks on Silverdown. Other than those weird holy symbols there, that is"


----------



## Legildur (Jan 27, 2007)

"A priest heh?" Dowkan raises an eyebrow both questioningly and appreciatively to Rygus.  "Well then, come on, we gots to be finding Hrolf," he adds and starts down the way the kobolds came from with no further explanation.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I am assuming you did, as I know Rygus didn't. [/sblock]

[sblock=Dwarven]"I will follow your path until Grumbar tells me otherwise, but I do not know of any Hrolfs."[/sblock]

As the human weaver seperated the items from their former owners, Rygus gathered up the small coin gems and placed them in his pouch. Although Grumbar answered his prayers, Rygus knew that a sacrifice would have to be made for those not clan and kin. He would have prefered the diamond, but for now these would have to do.

Glancing down at the lightly armored form of Dowkan's follower, he nudged the runed buckler towards her with his boot. If she was not clever enough to realize the weaver seperated them for a reason, then perhaps she was nothing more than a jilly.

Once she either caught on or left it there for the tunnel rats to reclaim, Rygus followed behind Dowkan, his heavy armor doing little to mask his presence.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 27, 2007)

[sblock=dwarven]"Hrolf be a clansman anna priest like yaself," Dowkan replies as he steps off.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jan 27, 2007)

Sabriel snorted and took the jeweled buckler, placing it in her back-pack and caught up with the newcomer. "Don't worry sir priest, I'm young, but I know better than to use anything with runes on it, leastways not until it's been properly identified as harmless. Especially since it belonged to that," she pointed at the dead dark dwarf and grimanced. 

"You're probably pretty disoriented aren't you?" she asked. "We're not far from Silverdown, in the Silver Marches." she added. "If that helps any."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Sabriel snorted and took the jeweled buckler, placing it in her back-pack and caught up with the newcomer. "Don't worry sir priest, I'm young, but I know better than to use anything with runes on it, leastways not until it's been properly identified as harmless. Especially since it belonged to that," she pointed at the dead dark dwarf and grimanced.




Shrugging his shoulders at the woman choosing to ignore the protection offered to her, Rygus did not want to waste time explaining that dwarves would not waste time placing wards on armor that prevented them from being exchanged during combat. Although the Forsaken had lost many things when they turned from both Grumbar and Moradin, common sense was not one of the items. It is what made fighting them a dangerous task.

_~Now the drow...they are far too crafty for their own good.~_



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> "You're probably pretty disoriented aren't you?" she asked. "We're not far from Silverdown, in the Silver Marches." she added. "If that helps any."




_~Depending on where this Silverdown is, we may not be far from Mithril Hall at all. I warn them of the gate, lest others find a way to use it to move enemies into the Hall.~_

[sblock=Dwarven to Dowkan]"At least we are not far from Mithril Hall and perhaps Hrolf was pulled into the mists that brought me from there. Although Grumbar frowns on any travel that does not keep us firmly on the ground."[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 27, 2007)

Dowkan simultaneously shrugs his shoulders and nods his head to Rygus' comment.


----------



## Majin (Jan 28, 2007)

Nae'talis quietly pocketed the diamond, upon realizing it was magical. He turned as he stood up to regard the new dwarven companion. More and more were turning up and none of them were Belgal. The frequent dramatic loss of people near him was beginning to bring back memories of the Thayan's childhood, though he quickly pushed down any troublesome thoughts. 

He concentrated instead on what the two dwarves must have thought was a private conversation and spoke up in their own gutteral language, one he did not care to usually use, but was necessary on occasion when it came to Belgal. 

[sblock=Dwarven]"A simple explanation from what may or may not be a simple mind. I can assure you it was more complicated than that."[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2007)

Majin said:
			
		

> [sblock=Dwarven]"A simple explanation from what may or may not be a simple mind. I can assure you it was more complicated than that."[/sblock]




Rygus' step faltered for a moment as the True tongue as chopped out of the weaver's mouth. Although many of the races could claim they _spoke_ the True speech, only dwarves were truly able to _speak_ the True speech.

Glancing back over his shoulder, Rygus' voice was flat and hard.

[sblock=Dwarven]"He is gone. I am here. I may not be a weaver, but I know one does equal one."[/sblock]

Although complex thought had never truly been Rygus' strength, thus far keeping his life simple had kept him alive and he would not be unstoned by the self importance weavers, especially a human weaver at that, thought of themselves.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 30, 2007)

"We've been wastin' time 'ere," Dowkan grunts.  "Let's get Hrolf. He's probably down 'ere tunnel somewhere. And it's good to see a stone-brother 'ere."

"Lass, you wanna gimme a touch up with that 'ere wand of yours?" Dowkan asks of Sabriel.

With that done, Dowkan leads the way down the tunnel from where the kobolds came.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 30, 2007)

"Here," she said, flicking out the cure stick, tapping him with it and muttered the activation word. The wand glowed briefly as the spell did it's work. "See what I told you about never having too many wands of healing?" she looked sober as she thought on the past encounter. "I'm definantly going to work on my stealth skills, especially if I plan on doing any more scouting in the future."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 31, 2007)

"I be reckonin' that I be doin' the scoutin' next time," Dowkan mutters. "'Ere then.  If no one gonna be usin' that there ring, I'll shove it on me left pinky - just in case it be useful an' all."


----------



## hippocrachus (Jan 31, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

Sabriel whispers the activation word "repose" and healing energy flows out of the rigid wand and into Dowkan. He immediately feels completely rejuvinated.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 31, 2007)

Dowkan nods in thanks to Sabriel.  He then immediately turns and sets off down the tunnel.


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2007)

Sabriel shook her head. As her gnomish teacher once said, never trust the magic until it's been identified. And never depend on it. But always expect it.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2007)

Watching the interaction between Dowkan and his jilly, or Lass as it seemed her name was, he wondered what she brought to the dwarf's gathering. She seemed to fancy herself a scout, yet Dowkan obviously did not trust her with that duty, at least not at this time.

However when she produced a curative wand and used it to close some scrapes that shouldn't have been worth fretting over, Rygus wondered if perhaps she was a healer of some sort.

_~Perhaps she follows the jilly goddess of Sune. I have heard tales of such priestesses, although they are far more jilly than priestess.~_

It would also explain her lack of knowledge in better defense if a handful of tunnel rats  managed to get the best of her.

_~Odd company he keeps...odd company indeed...~_


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2007)

Sabriel looked at their new companion curiously. "So where did you come from anyway?" she asked as she pocketed the wand and shook her head. No one even introduced him to the others. "The human with the scowl over there is Nae'talis by the way. I'm Sabriel Imaide, bard in training with feet that are not as light as I would want them to be." she grinned wryly. "It seems that I'm better at locks than at sneaking around."


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2007)

_~A minstrel who fancies herself a lock smith...even worse than a jilly.~_

Never slowing his pace, which sadly she was able to match easily, as he followed behind Dowkan, Rygus wondered if he continued to remain silent would it just further fuel her desire to speak. Securing away the weaver's name, Rygus did not want her prattle to be what caused his death and reached his decision quickly.

_~Odd company indeed...a dwarf who brings a weaver and a minstrel...what are they doing in these not far from Mithral Hall tunnels.~_

Turning his head slightly in her direction, his answer was short.

"Rygus."


----------



## kirinke (Jan 31, 2007)

"Not much for words I see." she shook her head again. "Well welcome to the Silver Marches Rygus."


----------



## Majin (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock]Sort of a slight timewarp. Sorry I didn't get something up sooner, but if Dowkan is to put on that ring, we might have the misfortune of having to backtrack even more if we're unlucky, lol.   [/sblock]

Having not noticed his expression had turned to a scowl Nae'talis made no attempt to remove it, but smugly expelled air from his nostrils instead and adjusted his scarf. 

"Wear the ring before I have been given time to properly identify it at your own peril," he responds, barely awarding Dowkan a glance, "But do not dally much longer. We will resume our search shortly, with or without you."  The Thayan smooths his robes and eyes the decided route forward, impatience personified.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 1, 2007)

Dowkan mumbles through his beard as he takes the ring from the overly self-important wizard. "You be thankin' me when it saves ya skinny hide!" he throws back at the Thayan as he starts down the tunnel.[sblock=ooc]I'm dying to find out if the DM has something tied to the ring![/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 1, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

The new rendition of the party follows the path Sabriel took to the room she was spotted by the kobolds in. This large cave looks to have once served as the barracks for the entire tribe of kobolds in the area. Many crude pallets composed of old furs and tattered blankets are piled throughout this chamber. A large fire pit has been dug into the cave floor in the northeast corner, while food and water in crude pots are clustered at the north wall. A tunnel leads south.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 1, 2007)

Like the mercenary thief she is, Sabriel begins to search the place for valuables and any information she can find on who's really behind the attacks on Silverydown.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

Sabriel has no luck unearthing anything beyond the obvious.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 2, 2007)

Watching with bored eyes as the would be scout storyteller began moving the dirty fur mats on the floor of the room. 

_~Better her hands than mine...~_

Walking over to his fellow dwarf, Rygus' gravelly voice carried a faint touch of amusement to it.

[sblock=Dwarven]"Think she will find your Hrolf underneath those rats' covers?"[/sblock]

His point made, he walked to the mouth of the southern exit and stared into to the darkness, his eyes adjusting quickly to the absence of light and looking for any movement from that direction.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 2, 2007)

ooc:
Well darn. 

IC:
"Well, looks like this is a bust," she grouses to herself after having found nothing. "Guess we go that way," she adds, pointing to the southern tunnel.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 2, 2007)

Dowkan silently shakes his head in the negative and makes his way across the cavern with Rygus to the southern exit to keep watch for kobold reinforcements.  As soon as Sabriel appears to have finished her search, he starts down the tunnel.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 2, 2007)

When they begin moving south once more, Rygus falls in behind Dowkan although he is sure that while the weaver may have doubted his gut feeling on where their missing Hrolf might be, he doubted it not. Now it was a simple matter of just getting back to Mithral Hall to find out if his theory was correct.

_~If a few less Forsaken are around when I return, so much the better.~_


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

Not too far down this very short tunnel, the path forks. Judging by the sounds of a gentle surf, the path to the right leads to the snipernest over the beach. The cavern at the end of the path to the left can be seen by anyone with darkvision.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 2, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> The cavern at the end of the path to the left can be seen by anyone with darkvision.



Dowkan sees the cavern, and knowing they weren't shot at from the sniper's nest, moves a short distance into the left hand fork to see what he can see.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 2, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

From what Dowkan can see, the room looks to have recently served as the campsite for two dwarves. Exploring gear and picks lay in need piles next to two evenly-spaced pallets. Leave it to a gray dwarf to put that much attention into something so insignificant...


----------



## Legildur (Feb 2, 2007)

Dowkan says nothing.  But he does look for exits.  These Duegar must have come from somewhere.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 3, 2007)

Sabriel notices the explorer's gear and bends down, examining them. "Dowkan, would it be wise to take some of this stuff with us?" she asked, picking up some of the rope and whatnot. "It might come in handy down here,"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 3, 2007)

"Aye lass, it could prove useful.  Why don't you do that while I keep watch?" Dowkan suggests.


----------



## Majin (Feb 3, 2007)

Nae'talis huffs again, under his breath, with sick amusement and then focuses his attention on his current surroundings, wary of any traps the clever duergar might have left to protect their belongings. He watches, waiting for the fool girl to possibly get a limb broken...

[sblock]He's in a _mood_ isn't he?  [/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 3, 2007)

Walking around the campsite of the Forsaken, Rygus did not question the female's thoughts on checking to see if there were items work taking. The gear they would be carrying would be far superior to that of the rats and it would give him and Dowkan, as well as the others if they truly _looked_at what they were preparing to do here.

Walking over to one of the mining picks, Rygus picked it up and tested its balance. Although it was not made with the design to be used as a dual purpose, the lighter handle and broader tips of the tool showed that easily, it was still strong enough to dig into Grumbar's body to see what secrets would be shown to those who knew how to look.

_~Is there something here you wish me to find? Or is this from the All-Father who lives within you?~_

Putting the questions to the back of his mind, Rygus waited until the woman had finished her search before approaching the packs to see what he can gain from their contents.

[sblock=OOC]Based off of what is there, Rygus will guess more but really wanting to see if there is something that stands out among the change of clothes and Dwarves gone wild magazines.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 5, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

Dowkan finds a passage leading east and stands guard in front of it.
Sabriel rustles through the gear the duergar left behind and finds nothing but mundane pots and pans, tinder twigs, and the usual camping supplies.
Nae'talis studies the room from his stationary position and notices the chamber seems to have been disturbed more by kobolds than the duergar. A pile of rocks that must have once served as a throne sits at the far end of the room, roughly ten feet from the wizard. If the duergar were here, it was most likely abandoned some time ago.
After Sabriel goes through the duergars' leftover things, Rygus the aspiring deep dwarf has a look for himself. In a hidden pocket in one of the backpacks, Rygus finds a piece of coal. Duergar may be evil, but they're still dwarves; the coal is most likely a keepsake the explorer brought with him from a forge to remind him of home.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2007)

Frustrated that it seemed they were here to do little more than keep the tunnel rats in check, Rygus dropped the coal back into the pack and looked towards Dowkan.

[sblock=Dwarven]"Are we done here?"[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Feb 11, 2007)

Sabriel gets to her feet and scowls darkly. "What the hell is going on down here?" she mutters to herself, frustrated at the feeling of running around in a maze with no clear understanding of why they are being toyed with. Which was really probly the point of whoever was behind this madness. "Let's go," she says. "We've cleaned this place out pretty good," 

She walks over to Dowkan. "Lead on sir dwarf." she said wryly. "The sooner we leave this cave behind, the happier I'll be. It gives me the right creeps it does."


----------



## Legildur (Feb 11, 2007)

[sblock=dwarven]"It would seem so," replies Dowkan as Kirinke gives the all done message.[/sblock]"Aye, let's go," he calls out to the others, and he sets off down the east corridor.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2007)

Falling into place alongside his fellow dwarf, Rygus glanced once more behind him to see if the weaver was keeping up.

_~He says less than a ghost except when he wishes to prove his mouth is smarter than his brain.~_


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 15, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

The party follows the beaten path through a narrow passage in the rock that slopes sharply upward as it runs to the west and north (putting the adventurers above their former position). The rock here slowly changes color to a deep black as the party proceeds along its length. The area has clearly been transformed.
At the end of the tunnel, at the top of its upward slope, a line of six elite kobold foot soldiers slowly begin their advance as soon as the party moves around a bend into view. Six more kobolds raise crossbows and aim above their allies' heads. All oh them seem to be chanting something in a low droning voice.

~ Initiative ~

Sabriel - 17
Nae'talis - 14
Dowkan - 13
(6) Kobold Archers - 12
Rygus - 6
(6) Kobold Elite - 3


----------



## kirinke (Feb 15, 2007)

Sabriel curses softly under her breath and chants quickly. "Left to right, back to front, by the light of valor, we shall not fail!" she said, drawing upon the musical power that lay coiled within her.

ooc:
Inspire courage 1


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2007)

Seeing a score of the tunnel rats before him, Rygus lowered the visor on his helm and tightened the grip on his hammer as he advanced towards them.

_~Their bolts shall shatter against the steel of my armor and their swords will break against my shield. Their blood shall flow into the stones which they stole life from and my hammer will be the last sight they see..~_

[sblock=ooc]Man does my init suck..*L* Advance and attack the front row fighters.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 16, 2007)

Dowkan grins.  Seeing the kobolds he charges with his trademark warcry.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 16, 2007)

_*Lurue, please guide my arrows this day.... *_ Sabriel thought as she drew out her shortbow and let fly with an arrow, aiming at the crossbow wielders.


----------



## Majin (Feb 19, 2007)

Nae'talis grits his teeth in frustration at the thought of dealing with yet another group of dragonkin-rejects as he quickly mutters the words to a spell, aiming an outhrust hand at the oncoming rush of the creatures.

[sblock]Casting _Color Spray_ @ the approaching elites.


Spells Remaining: 

*Level 0* (4 + 1)

Detect Magic *
Prestidigitation *
Ray of Frost **

*Level 1* (2 + 1 + 1 + *)

Color Spray
Mage Armor
Magic Missle *
Sleep *

*Level 2* (1 + 1 + 1)

Aganazzar's Scorcher *
Melf's Acid Arrow *
Scorching Ray * [/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 19, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

Sabriel sends an arrow over the advancing kobolds and misses the archers beyond.
Nae'talis slips between Sabriel and the dwarves to release a powderkeg of fireworks from his fingers. Three of the kobolds in the middle of the line go down as the smoke and lights clear.
Dowkan charges at two of the elite off to the side, axe leading. The dragonkin see him coming however and dodge his attack with serpentine grace.
Three of the kobold crossbowmen fire into Dowkan's skirmish and one manages to hit the dwarven warrior in his unguarded calf (4 Damage). The other three fire in retaliation at Nae'talis and Sabriel. One buzzes by Sabriel and another grazes her arm badly (3 Damage). The last archer takes a moment to aim and his caution pays off. The bolt slams into Nae'talis' chest and sends the wizard back a few staggering steps (Critical! 6 Damage).
Rygus shoulders past Sabriel and attacks the lone elite off to the side. He swings his hammer and the blunt weapon cracks the kobold's skull up against the cavern wall (7 Damage).
The two elite still standing poke spears at Dowkan fruitlessly.

~ Initiative ~

Sabriel - 17
Nae'talis - 14
Dowkan - 13
(6) Kobold Archers - 12
Rygus - 6
(5) Kobold Elite - 3
~ (3) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 4 Rounds

[sblock=OOC]Finally a round where the Dice Gods aren't so kind to the players  [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Feb 19, 2007)

Sabriel whips out her sword and her wand of cure light wounds and zaps Nae'talis with it while doing her best to fend off the kobolds until he gets to his feet.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 19, 2007)

Dowkan curses his rotten luck and methodically sets about the elite with his waraxe.


----------



## Majin (Feb 19, 2007)

Nae'talis gawks, astonished at the crude rod of wood embedded in his chest. He nearly loses his grip on his staff as the pain sets in, pain the likes of which the Thayan had never experienced before. He drew hard and quick for breath as he blinked rapidly to clear away the haze. He stared at the bard with cold eyes as she healed him, cursing himself for his momentary weakness and mortality. He winced as the wand's magic sealed the wound and expelled the bolt from between his ribs. 

His vision clearing, he set his glare towards the group of kobolds reloading their crossbows. He hissed the words to another spell, curbing the pull within him for immediate revenge, he did realize the most important thing right now was to thin the numbers even further and so he cast.

[sblock]Casting _Sleep_ on the group of archers, located of course in the radius that will catch the most in the area of affect.

~

Spells Remaining: 

*Level 0* (4 + 1)

Detect Magic *
Prestidigitation *
Ray of Frost **

*Level 1* (2 + 1 + 1 + *)

Color Spray
Mage Armor
Magic Missle *
Sleep

*Level 2* (1 + 1 + 1)

Aganazzar's Scorcher *
Melf's Acid Arrow *
Scorching Ray * [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Feb 19, 2007)

Sabriel grinned as the wand does its job and turns her attention to the tunnel lizards at hand. She attacks the nearest creature, watching the wizard's back while he casts his spell.

ooc:
Posting for next round.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 20, 2007)

As the kobold's blood and brains mixed with the stone wall, Rygus turned away from it and advanced towards Dowkan as the dwarf seemed to be having his hands full with the pack that surrounded him.

Seeing the tunnel rats working their crossbows with a reckless speed, Rygus focused in on the one closest to him and prepared to introduce himself, hammer first.

[sblock=ooc]Advance towards the archers and brain any that might be standing after the spell hits, or start finishing them off if they all fall.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 21, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

Sabriel shoulders her bow and grabs the wand at her waist. She turns to Nae'talis and triggers the magical energy within to heal him fully.
Nae'talis reaches into his robes and produces a pinch of chalk-white sand. He stretches his arm out towards the kobold archers and releases the fine powder into the air where it snakes along on an unseen draft and spreads into a translucent cloud. Four of the kobolds wobble unsteadily as the cloud engrosses them but two of them sneeze loudly and shake off the spell's effects. The other two drop to the ground, asleep.
Dowkan slashes at one of the kobold elite, but the creature twists under his blow again.
The two archers that escaped the clutches of Nae'talis' spell glare at the wizard, aim their crossbows, and fire. One bolt is repelled by an unseen force around the wizard and the other hits him squarely in the chest, again (Critical! 9 Damage). The other two fire at Sabriel and Nae'talis with a smidgeon less fervor. Nae'talis is missed due to his reeling and Sabriel takes a glancing blow to her side (1 Damage).
Rygus stalks over to the still remaining archers and surprises the line by bashing the kobold closest to him to the ground with a squawk (11 Damage)!
One of the elite barely misses Dowkan and the other barely stops itself from tripping over its own spear. Kobold elite indeed.

~ Initiative ~

Sabriel - 17
Nae'talis - 14
Dowkan - 13
(5) Kobold Archers - 12
~ (2) Sleeping
Rygus - 6
(5) Kobold Elite - 3
~ (3) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 3 Rounds

[sblock=OOC]Those archers have already managed to roll their critical threat range three times...[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 21, 2007)

Dowkan, now realising that he was too concerned about showing Rygus his prowess, grimly focuses on the job and putting his waraxe into a kobold.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 21, 2007)

As another of the tunnel rats fall, Rygus' eyes remain as hard as the granite symbol that rests under his armor.

_~It is meet and right...~_

Focusing on the remaining archers, Rygus knew he had heard the sound of a bolt striking true twice, but did not have time to worry on whether the jilly story spinner or the weaver had been struck. As the weaver's magic had hit the kobolds twice already, he assumed the man was still standing.

_~It must be the girl...it is the only thing that could explain the piss poor aim...~_

Bringing his hammer up again, Rygus waded into the cluster of the remaining archers and lashed out with practiced ease, the hammer feeling more like an extension of his soul than a weapon.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 21, 2007)

"Damnit," Sabriel curses and fends of the attack of one of the kobolds, knowing that this week, Tymora's eyes sure weren't focusing in on them. Or if it was, she wasn't real pleased at the minute. 


ooc:
Darnit. The dice gods just aren't with Sabriel today.


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 23, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

Sabriel draws her sword and turns the healing magic of the wand on to herself. All of her cuts and scratches fade to lighter patches of skin, the only proof there was ever damage done.
Nae'talis, lucky to be alive after such a shock to his body, stares at the blood still flowing from around the bolt in his breast. He stares in wonder and slowly draws the barbed quarrel out with a sickening sucking noise.
Feeling less impressive, Dowkan redeems himself by cutting the head off the kobold that keeps dodging his attacks (13 Damage 1 Cold). His swing follows through and bites deep into the shoulder of the other elite, almost severing the entire right side of its abdomen (9 Damage 4 Cold).
The three archers turn to their new dwarven threat and let loose a barrage of crossbow bolts. Three bolts clang off of Rygus' armor with no more affect than an echo.
The ironfisted dwarf sets his jaw and beats the next kobold to the ground with a ribcage-cracking smash (6 Damage).

~ Initiative ~

Sabriel - 17
Nae'talis - 14
Dowkan - 13
(4) Kobold Archers - 12
~ (2) Sleeping
Rygus - 6
(3) Kobold Elite - 3
~ (3) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 2 Rounds


----------



## Legildur (Feb 23, 2007)

Dowkan spits on the ground in satisfaction and then turns his attention to the nearest kobold, determined to finish this quickly.[sblock=ooc]I'm unsure of distances here, but Dowkan will use whatever means of movement that make the most sense - 5ft step, hustle, or charge - to engage the nearest active kobolds.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Feb 23, 2007)

Sabriel's looks around to see who's the next worst wounded and goes to heal him, figuring that at least she can do that much until her aim improves.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 24, 2007)

As the bolts bounced off of his armor, Rygus kept his shield ready and brought his hammer up from the fallen body of the tunnel rat. Taking a step towards the remaining kobolds, Rygus brought his hammer down quickly on the closest one.


----------



## Majin (Feb 27, 2007)

Nae'talis grips the rough bolt in his fist tight, his knuckles turning white, then tosses it violently to the ground and brings his hands up once more, launching another spell at one of the archers.

[sblock]Casting _Magic Missile_ @ closest archer.

~

Spells Remaining: 

*Level 0* (4 + 1)

Detect Magic *
Prestidigitation *
Ray of Frost **

*Level 1* (2 + 1 + 1 + *)

Color Spray
Mage Armor
Magic Missle 
Sleep

*Level 2* (1 + 1 + 1)

Aganazzar's Scorcher *
Melf's Acid Arrow *
Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 27, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

Sabriel once again triggers the wand on Nae'talis and nods in satisfaction as her efforts heal the wizard completely, the gaping wound in his breast closing up and disappearing as if it were never there.
Nae'talis glares at the opposition and spreads his palm in their direction. Two balls of magical energy jettison unerringly towards one of the archers and send the dragonkin to the ground, dead (8 Damage).
Dowkan, equally fed up with the kobold menace, squares off with the last one standing. He raises his enchanted axe over his head and brings it down on the kobold's, hard. Its skull is smashed into its ribcage and from there its anatomy is crushed into a pile between its legs, which stick up from the horrid mess like two antennae (Critical! 32 Damage 5 Cold).
One of the sleeping kobolds snores a little.
Rygus smashes the other sleeping archer's head like a watermelon (6 Damage).

~ Initiative ~

Sabriel - 17
Nae'talis - 14
Dowkan - 13
Kobold Archer - 12
~ Sleeping
Rygus - 6
(3) Kobold Elite - 3
~ (3) Unconscious, Blinded, and Stunned - 1 Round


----------



## Legildur (Feb 27, 2007)

'Much better!' he thinks to himself as he purposefully moves across to the last kobolds and finishes them off.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 28, 2007)

Looking down at the last of the archers, Rygus took one step towards it and brought his hammer down quickly atop its head.


----------



## kirinke (Feb 28, 2007)

"Next time, dodge." Sabriel quips to the wizard as she puts the wand up and goes once again for her bow, thinking that maybe she might get a good shot out of it if the gods of luck are smiling, which they are. But the joke's probly on her.


----------



## Majin (Feb 28, 2007)

Nae'talis flicked his eyes towards the woman, devoid of any humor, before inspecting the unsightly holes and blood stains decorating his once-pristine robes. He clicks his tongue in agitation, casting a quick cantrip to correct the issue. He adjusts the soft silk of his scarf as he silently studies the girl who had possibly saved his life.

_Perhaps next time, I shall use you as a shield instead,_ he thinks, as he rolls his eyes back to see what the others were getting up to.

[sblock]Casting _Prestidigitation_

~

Spells Remaining: 

*Level 0* (4 + 1)

Detect Magic *
Prestidigitation
Ray of Frost **

*Level 1* (2 + 1 + 1 + *)

Color Spray
Mage Armor
Magic Missle 
Sleep

*Level 2* (1 + 1 + 1)

Aganazzar's Scorcher *
Melf's Acid Arrow *
Scorching Ray[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Feb 28, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

The joint efforts of Dowkan and Rygus put an end to the still unconscious kobolds.
Nae'talis' robes clear of the blood stains and coppery scent, but the holes remain. Cantrips aren't miracles...


----------



## Legildur (Feb 28, 2007)

Dowkan cleans the blade of his axe on some convenient kobold clothing.  He then silently stands guard as he waits for Sabriel to quickly check the dead for anything of real value - a quickly developing standard procedure amongst them.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 1, 2007)

As the last of the tunnel rats were dispatched, Rygus raised the visor of his helm up and glanced over at the small pile of bodies they had left in their wake. Seeing Dowkan wipe the blade of his axe on the tattered cloak one of them wore, Rygus followed suit wiping the hammer's blunt face clean also.

[sblock=dwarven]"The worst part is the stench their blood leaves. It will take hours to clean our weapons enough to remove it."[/sblock]

Watching as steam rose off the axe, Rygus took a step close to better see the weapon.

[sblock=Dwarven]"Frost is an odd choice for a weapon made by the fire and forge."[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Mar 1, 2007)

Sabriel let her hand fall from her shouldered bow once she realized that the threat was over. "I really need to work on my aim," she muttered to herself. While she had a great deal of practice hunting for food and work on stationary targets, battlefield situations, even small ones were a bit different. Well, alot different. 

_*No excuses girl-chit. As a bard and a thief, you're expected to lie to others, to film the truth over to suite a goal or situation. But never lie to yourself. Once you do, you become as about as effective as a clod of dirt. *_ the stern voice of her father came back to her, after he had caught her coming in way late one night.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 1, 2007)

Dowkan grunts as he finishes cleaning the axe. Standing upright, he replies to Rygus. [sblock=dwarven]"Frost? It could be moist warm air as far as I care. The blade be sharp and true and don't notch so easy. What dwarf wouldn't be proud to wield an axe so fine?"

"Maybe it being made by some northern cousins? The wizard be knowing more about the history of the axe than I be knowing," he adds with a gesture of his head back to Nae'talis.[/sblock]


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 1, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

Each kobold has an Outer God holy symbol crafted poorly from real gold around their neck. Their weapons and armor are mundane.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 3, 2007)

Looking towards the Weaver, Rygus considered Dowkan's words but still found it strange that even with the axe coming to him from the human, he had not sought to learn more of its past.

_~Even among the Children there are those who care little for the old ways...~_

Watching the jilly stuff the golden idols into her pack, Rygus shrugged and let her take them.

_~It is the birth stones you care for...the ore unworked may have pleased you, but in that shape it will not carry your favor.~_

When she had finished, Rygus motioned towards the deepening tunnel and waited for Dowkan to move before pressing onwards.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 3, 2007)

Dowkan visually checks with the others, and then moves forward once again.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 3, 2007)

Sabriel makes sure that everyone is more or less ok before she moves to follow the dwarves, her own eyes alert for any trouble.


----------



## hippocrachus (Mar 14, 2007)

~ The Adventurers ~

The group travels a little further before they start to notice that the cavern walls are no longer cavern walls at all and instead, masterworked, obsidian-black stone. The chamber they come to next surprises the party entirely.
It's flat, smooth floor and ceiling reflect light cast upon them. The walls are covered in frescoes that depict a bald human male in blue robes calling bolts of lightning down upon a castle, binding a scorpion demon into a pentagram, blotting out the sun with a monstrous black hand he controls in the sky, and sundering the temple of some unkown god with a bolt of red magical energy. Eight pillars arranged in two rows of four each run from floor to ceiling. Each pillar is crafted to resemble a human in robes holding the ceiling with his outstretched hands. The figures wear holy symbols or display them on their robes. Each symbol corresponds to a deity of good or neutrality.
There are doors to the north and east built of smooth black rock.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 14, 2007)

Dowkan simply stands there and takes in the whole scene. "Well, well, well.  Ain't this someone's special place," he mutters.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 15, 2007)

Sabriel looks at the frescoes, frowning. "Well, we obviously found something important." she said dryly." she looked at the smooth black doors so resembling this, well antichamber. "I think this might be a temple of some sort, or the beginnings of one anyway."


----------

